

How to create a meeting agenda, by MeetingMix (YC S08) - sgupta
http://meetingmix.com/resources/how-to-create-a-meeting-agenda

======
leftnode
Wow, I didn't know MeetingMix was a YC company. We use it at work and it's
great. Simple interface, does everything you need and nothing you don't.

Now I feel even better knowing we use it and it's a YC company.

------
ubercore
Should that say "There are no documents to send around" instead of "There's no
documents to send around"? Not trying to be pedantic, trying to be helpful.

------
skmurphy
Seems like this is more of feature or a wizard/plugin for a wiki or project
workspace than a stand-alone application. But it's a very good idea and a
great start on an interesting implementation. The copyright should be 2010 and
there should be something on the about page about the founders and why solving
this problem is important to them.

------
yannis
It looks good. I couldn't find though any link to printing either the agenda
or the minutes. Trial period of 14 days is too short to hook anyone.

We do lots of meetings in my line of work and most minutes will have an action
by and deadline.

~~~
sgupta
On the top right of your meeting page are Print and PDF links. When you click
the Print link you can customize the output, so you can choose to print the
agenda or the minutes, or both. Also, on the bottom of the page is a link to
add action items.

I'm happy to follow up more if you have any questions. Just shoot us an email
at contact@meetingmix.com.

~~~
yannis
Thanks!

------
michaels0620
Often times when (3) ("Estimate the time needed for each agenda topic") fails
is because not enough time is budgeted for discussion afterwards. Don't budget
30 minutes for an item if you expect the presentation itself to take 20-25.

------
DTrejo
The homepage layout looks very similar to Etherpad's.

